# Porcupine Gulch Ghost Town 2010



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like it is that time, may as well get this thread started as it will be time to start in no time at all.

Have some new stuff chilling out in bags:










Or not unpacked:










Some items have received fresh batteries to be ready to go










Fake pumpkins I've got so far, carved:










Venturing out into the yard:










More photos in next post.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

The yard has a Western setup year round, kind of a base layer to work up from.



















The only spectral resident of Porcupine Gulch who lingers throughout the non-haunting months:


















Inside the second half of the townfront, boxes lay in wait, to be opened and sorted...









Somehow seems to grow each year....

More photos in next post.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Testing out a few things...in the night....in the dark....





































And more to come, as September slinks onwards to October, things really going to start picking up. I shall post photos and such as warranted, and thanks for looking..it is great to think Halloween is just around the corner, and we very much look forward to it here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This looks awesome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! I love your back yard and the back of your house! My husband thought I was nuts when I told him I wanted the back of the house to look like a old shop/merchantile. I am going to show him this give him two options....either he can do it or I can do it....which would he rather choose......(he'll do it to keep me away from his tools) Cant wait to see more pics as the season approaches!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOOOOOVE your backyard---can I come live with you? LOL!

The haunting is looking good!!!! Can't wait to see the final project!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow you're backyard looks brilliant cant wait for updates


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a cool set up! I love the lighting....very spooky....

Can't wait to see more pics.....!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the comments! Not putting any items out just yet, but a minor update:









Been going through all my various sound effects and music tracks from CD's to assemble the final atmosphere 'soundtrack' for this year









Some purchases from the local dollar store, only a few will be for the backyard..some I just liked for being goofy :xbones:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks really cool. I love the lighting. Did you get the things in the first few pictures from after sales last year, or did you just pick them up?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

scareme said:


> Your place looks really cool. I love the lighting. Did you get the things in the first few pictures from after sales last year, or did you just pick them up?


Thank you very much! In the first post, the first four photos are all this season purchases...previous stuff is either up inside the house, or in the shed still in boxes.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Love it! That looked fantastic. I got that same picture (from your last photo) just a few days ago.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

You have my dream yard! Totally awesome!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

First putting out of anything transpired today...so far, lights only basically, and one prop....the advantage of setting up in the backyard is can do a gradual roll out since we are only ones who see it until it is ready. We'll be adding a few things a day no doubt with the graveyard and pumpkin carving and such reserved for day before the party and Halloween...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Regions Beyond said:


>


Is that a western theme garden railway I see as well? Very cool!! Oh, and your haunt is awesome too.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Is that a western theme garden railway I see as well? Very cool!! Oh, and your haunt is awesome too.


Indeed it is, my father operates the trains heh.... And thank you very much!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Actual props starting to creep out....


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Some more ghouls and full sized figures went out today:




































Lots more smaller stuff to be added here and to the main lawn for the cemeteries


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww..I wanna go, Mom! STOP THE CAR!

very cool


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Love the westerntown. Can't wait to see pictures of it all set up!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks spectacular!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

FRIGHTGUY said:


> Love the westerntown. Can't wait to see pictures of it all set up!


Thank you muchly! Heh, between now and the 30th will gradually add things...there will of course be photos with all the smaller props out and the full cemetery, fog machines, all the rest.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Acid PopTart said:


> Looks spectacular!!!


Thank you kindly :jol:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Some from last evening, getting the lighting profile nailed down...in the night, in the dark...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such a beautiful and unique haunt. Everything works as a cohesive theme and there's not a jarring note of discord anywhere, which is a fancy way of saying all your props and details go together.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, this is all very cool. Love your set up!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is such a beautiful and unique haunt. Everything works as a cohesive theme and there's not a jarring note of discord anywhere, which is a fancy way of saying all your props and details go together.


Thank you very much, yes, we aren't fans so much of throwing random clowns or cutesy things in, just as an example...cohesive theming is a must :xbones:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

fick209 said:


> Wow, this is all very cool. Love your set up!


Thanks very much!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

This looks AWESOME!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great night shots! Looks wonderful!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Rotten Pumpkin, IMU...thank you both very much!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Final setup shots:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Sadly my camera takes absolute crap video in the dark, but at least this way there is nice musical accompaniment and no clicking through photos involved....enjoy!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just awesome!! Love it!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You have to have the coolest backyard anywhere...and then to haunt it...wow...makes me feel like I'm in Frontier Town at an amusement park....love it.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, oops, been away from the forum a while heh....thank you very much Uruk-Hai and Stolloween! It is definitely partly inspired by western theme parks and attractions, as observed.


----------

